# Reusing 5 gal buckets - fast way to clean?



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

When using semi-gloss, cleaning a 5 is pretty easy as the paint will tend to just lift right up. This isn't the case for flat though. Are there any methods to make flat paint come off as easily? 

I feel terrible tossing buckets. I'd rather be able to clean and reuse them.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I just fill them with water, preferably hot, and let them soak a bit. Drain about half way and then take a stiff nylon scrub brush to them. Takes a minute or so at most.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Try not to gouge or scratch the buckets, and remember a thicker film on the bucket peels easier than thin. You can also spray WD40 on a rag and wipe the bucket before using.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Try not to gouge or scratch the buckets, and remember a thicker film on the bucket peels easier than thin. You can also spray WD40 on a rag and wipe the bucket before using.



I never thought of Wd-40 for buckets. I would be a little concerned about transferring some of the oil into the paint.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I never thought of Wd-40 for buckets. I would be a little concerned about transferring some of the oil into the paint.



I was concerned at first too, but after using it for years on everything from roller frames to paint pans, I've never had an issue. I'm sure that now I said this, I'll have an issue next time I do it though.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I was concerned at first too, but after using it for years on everything from roller frames to paint pans, I've never had an issue. I'm sure that now I said this, I'll have an issue next time I do it though.



I'm going to have to give that a shot. When that Rustolem Never Wet stuff first came out I tried to use it for the same purpose. Watching the videos of its superhydrophobic properties made me think coating the inside of a bucket would make cleaning them out a snap. It didn't work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I'm going to have to give that a shot. When that Rustolem Never Wet stuff first came out I tried to use it for the same purpose. Watching the videos of its superhydrophobic properties made me think coating the inside of a bucket would make cleaning them out a snap. It didn't work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. I did the same thing. All my paint pots got a heavy coat of the stuff. I had high hopes. Didn't work for me either. Did all my kayak paddles though and it worked great. Kept the water from dripping on me while paddling.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

RH said:


> I just fill them with water, preferably hot, and let them soak a bit. Drain about half way and then take a stiff nylon scrub brush to them. Takes a minute or so at most.


Yeah, that makes sense.

I should have clarified I meant for dry buckets. I often don't have access to a wash basin or any washing area on a job so I just have to let it dry and then peel it the next day or take it home with me and clean it then.


----------

